# 17 Acre Farm w/ Home, Missouri $69,900



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

This 17 acres m/l offers nice fields, perimeter & cross-fencing, beautiful views, older barns, and a great location just minutes from Cabool, MO! The 2 bedroom, 1 bath home has potential for a third bedroom. A large kitchen and living area complete this country farmhouse. The land is half open, half wooded with a pond, lots of fruit trees and berries. $69,900 Call Hannah Kelly, Kelly Real Estate 417-257-4529 or see our website www.Kelly-Sold.com


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Went to the website, but no clue as to how to see the property listed here...


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

AnnieW, I would go to the site, put in homes with acreage, put the price listed as your desired price, and all the other perameters, then it comes up with several properties. This one is about the fifth or sixth one down the list. Jan in Co


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

it's nice. somewhat nearer to what we were looking for. What is the area like? neighbrs?
codes, regulations>? any neoghborhood organizations?

We were looking for closer to St.Louis. We have a church there. This place looks about 3 hours drive to st louis. doable but would make for long long sundays. But we were considering moving away from our church to the west and commuting for the confrences and events. Still talking it over with my dear wife.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I think this is the one.
http://www.kellyrealestateandauctio...d=1&search=Begin+Property+Search#show_images0


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

Gosh, that is pretty cute! And the outbuildings really could be fixed for just about anything.

Did you guys notice the canning on the shelves?? Must be good berry-picking like the listing says!

Is land in that area of MO always so reasonably priced?


----------

